# Old trick~~New dog



## inspectorD (Feb 5, 2010)

You did not tell us you are the famous sockmonkey!!I need to watch the SUPERBOWL to find out??
I know...your a modest guy....
Who are those other guy's..are they from here?? And who"s the babe?...How do you do the flip????and that is some ridin on that bull.[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkTkSyRfDo0[/ame]

And yes...I got a new hat.


----------



## subzero (Feb 6, 2010)

I find these teaser very funny... :banana:


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Who are those other guy's..are they from here?? And who"s the babe?..
> 
> And yes...I got a new hat.



Inspector Gadget, that new commercial wasn't suppose to be out till the super bowl. The girls in the video are just a couple of our local roofer groupies, they are always hanging around, so we put them in the hot tub


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey Gadget, love the new hat.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 6, 2010)

I get tired of sittin around in my diaper....

And you never even mentioned Vegas??.....now Nestor can see how we really live.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey Oldog...you ever get that ride fixed after the commercial?:banana::banana:
And oh yea, what ever happened to that...oh never mind...we'll talk later.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 24, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> Hey *Oldog...you ever get that ride fixed after the commercial*?:banana::banana:
> And oh yea, what ever happened to that...oh never mind...we'll talk later.



Naw, couldn't get it started after you drove it in the cranberry bogg.


----------



## inspectorD (Nov 24, 2010)

Geez, just cause I wanted fresh ones for Thanksgiving....sigh, guess I'll go sit back on the Group W bench.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 10, 2010)

IndigestionD, your new ride is really SWEEEEET!


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 10, 2010)

And I got me a new co pilot...[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQy2fHR7JHk&feature=related]YouTube - leroy the redneck reindeer[/ame]


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 10, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> And I got me a new co pilot...YouTube - leroy the redneck reindeer



Mixed Jingle Bells with rebel yells...love it::


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 10, 2011)

Now I know how the dog feels when I let em out in the snow.....


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 11, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Now I know how the dog feels when I let em out in the snow.....



That's a lot of snow, I bet his house is chilly.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 11, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> That's a lot of snow, I bet his house is chilly.



Shhhhh.... be very quiet, and please don't slam the door.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jan 12, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Shhhhh.... be very quiet, and please don't slam the door.



How would snoopy fight the baron? It would be to cold.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 5, 2011)

So your at it again?? Olddog...you need to share this stuff before it hit's the ol airways, you told me the skydiving wasn't gonna be filmed!!
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyBcpU73hS0[/ame]
Geeez, you think you would have let me fix my hair...:banana::banana::banana::banana:

I just hope there isn't more.....


----------



## SnellExperts (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, how did the snow pile up like that? Or was that a photo shopped picture?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 26, 2011)

Inspector and the old dog go for a car ride.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 14, 2011)

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFanAW9oL30&feature=relmfu"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFanAW9oL30&feature=relmfu[/ame]

Ok..Ok..olddog....who the heck is that short furry guy again?

That was one helluva trip we went on....


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 14, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFanAW9oL30&feature=relmfu
> 
> Ok..Ok..olddog....who the heck is that short furry guy again?
> 
> That was one helluva trip we went on....



Uh.. I think it was Jester..Lester...Fester...somethging like that. I don't know that whole week was a blur.:beer::banana::trophy:


----------



## SnellExperts (Oct 15, 2011)

Rofl, you guys are a trip


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 17, 2011)

InspectorD has started a new home based business to supplement the family's income due to consumption of cranberry juice being low this year. If you think you might be interested, he's taking orders just in time for Christmas delivery.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 17, 2011)

Just sold the last ones....must be a run on mouse traps this season.


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 18, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> InspectorD has started a new home based business to supplement the family's income due to consumption of cranberry juice being low this year. If you think you might be interested, he's taking orders just in time for Christmas delivery.



I would buy a cat gift basket... and send it to people I don't like.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 18, 2011)

They sold in about an hour....some folks that run a local resturant I think...I don't know, the only thing I understood was the Green.$...??


----------



## TxBuilder (Oct 20, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> They sold in about an hour....some folks that run a local resturant I think...I don't know, the only thing I understood was the Green.$...??



Smart move, I would eat there to show my support.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 13, 2011)

Inspector was seen this week in a rare appearance, headed to appear on The Maury Povich Show all decked out in his brand new cowboy hat.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 13, 2011)

LOL, I've seen more than one of those lately online.


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 13, 2011)

lOOKS LIKE HE NAILED HIS HAT SHUT....woops, I never do that.

I'll bet he's goin to the walmarts to get a new pair O' clown shooes... has cooler ...will travel.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 13, 2011)

Inspector, you still riding the lazy boy around? Do the Harley guys still make fun of you?


----------



## inspectorD (Dec 14, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Inspector, you still riding the lazy boy around? Do the Harley guys still make fun of you?



Still ridin free...and the harley sticker helps now. After they burned the dog in effigy I decided to turn up the radio so they can get their groove on. 
You still ridin with the O'ldogs HOG association? If so , ask them to get me a new dog would ya?

You still deliverin those packages?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 14, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> You still deliverin those packages?



Yep, that things running pretty good since I had the turbo charger installed


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 14, 2011)

oldog/newtrick said:


> Inspector, you still riding the lazy boy around? Do the Harley guys still make fun of you?



I wonder if he has that registered?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 18, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> I wonder if he has that registered?



No it wasn't registered, thats why he's been forced to foot traffic. Here's Inspector, doing a little Christmas shopping when he went to the big city last week.


----------



## TxBuilder (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw stay puft being offered in a magazine. 

I was going to buy them but they have caffeine in them. Don't understand why that would be there but I was still interested.


----------

